# Looking for a knitting group



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

We moved to North Jersey last year (Livingston) and I still feel somewhat isolated. The knitting shop I found just closed. Are there any groups in the area or recommended LYS?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Hello from Northern NJ! What knitting store closed?


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to Paradise! Just moved from your neck of the woods to the beautiful Jersey shore. Sorry, don't have any suggestions other than checking local houses of worship and libraries....many have charity knitting groups you might connect with


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

If you're willing to travel to Staten Island (about 1/2 hour away) there is a great store called The Naked Sheep on Victory Blvd. off the West Shore Expressway.


----------



## Emtckg (Jun 7, 2014)

Trillium is located at 1250 Mt. Kemble Ave.,(route 202) Morristown, NJ.
The web site has the open knitting times for Monday Days and Thursday Nights. Really nice store..


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

KnitKnack in Maplewood closed. I found out that Meera sold the store and it is reopening with a new owner. Funny, I moved here from South Jersey!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

The Blue Purl in Madison, Nj


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is a link to the 17 yarn shops that participated in the NJ Wool Walk. You might see something near you!

http://njwoolwalk.wordpress.com/hours-food-2/


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all. Your suggestions are wonderful and I will do all of them!
Randy


----------

